# UTI's?



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Are there any remedies and/or preventatives for UTI's? Anything that can be added/removed from a diet to help maintain a healthy UT?


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

I take it that you mean Urinary Tract Infections?

They are caused by bacteria. Due to a low acidity in the urinary tract, the bacteria are not automatically killed and can therefore start causing problems. 

Apple cider vinegar ( 1 teaspoon in a small bowl of water) and cranberries can help here. Also, feeding raw with as little carbs (grains, rice, potatoes) as possible, is good.

If you don't feel like feeding raw, find a kibble with the least carbs in it. Especially NO potatoes, corn or other grains. Rice is preferrable above any of these, as it has a lower GI.

When I got my girl, she suffered from UTI. Since I switched her to a completely raw meal, the problem has disapeared. She never needed the vet's antibiotics.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

These guys have all been raw fed for over 4 years.







I forgot about ACV. One wont eat cranberries but the three that have had UTI's in tha past I have started giving them cranberry pills as a suppliment.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've got a whole arsenal in my cabinet! I like Solid Gold's Berry Blend the best. Chama sometimes leaks so I've got all kinds of stuff to strengthen the urinary tract too.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I had a girl that had recurring UTIs for 2 years. I put her on cranberry capsule 3x/day for about 6 months, then dropped it to 2/day for the rest of her life. Never saw a UTI again. 

Cranberry provides hippuric acid that acidifies the urine, which helps kill the bacteria AND it actually keeps the bacteria from sticking to the walls of the bladder. This acid works a bit differently than vitamin C and ACV. I use both Cranberry and Vitamin C, but my main weapon is the cranberry. 

Cranberry is one of those funny things that quality really varies depending on the supplement manufacturer; I think even more so with this supplement than some of the others.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI had a girl that had recurring UTIs for 2 years. I put her on cranberry capsule 3x/day for about 6 months, then dropped it to 2/day for the rest of her life. Never saw a UTI again.
> 
> Cranberry provides hippuric acid that acidifies the urine, which helps kill the bacteria AND it actually keeps the bacteria from sticking to the walls of the bladder. This acid works a bit differently than vitamin C and ACV. I use both Cranberry and Vitamin C, but my main weapon is the cranberry.
> 
> Cranberry is one of those funny things that quality really varies depending on the supplement manufacturer; I think even more so with this supplement than some of the others.


I too use the cranberry pills daily for a male GSD that was prone to the UTI and have not had one since. I give him one a day.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> Cranberry provides hippuric acid that acidifies the urine, which helps kill the bacteria AND it actually keeps the bacteria from sticking to the walls of the bladder. This acid works a bit differently than vitamin C and ACV. I use both Cranberry and Vitamin C, but my main weapon is the cranberry.
> 
> Cranberry is one of those funny things that quality really varies depending on the supplement manufacturer; I think even more so with this supplement than some of the others.


I agree!
That's why I prefer the organic manufacturers over the regular.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I too have had great success with Solid Gold's Berry Balance. Nothing the Vet had her on helped or dissolved the crystals but after being on the Berry Balance for 2 weeks her pH was a 6 from a 9 and she was crystal free! The Vet was speechless.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I guess an update would be in order. I had her on 3/day for 2 weeks and now down to 2/day. The others all get 1/day as a preventative. Seems to be working fine for them. I also have been adding fresh blueberries, dehydrated cranberries and some blueberry yogurt (which is a HUGE hit) to their meals. It seems to be working great for us.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Ruq, are you able to find flavored yogurt that's not loaded with sugar? If so, where/brands? 

(I worry about sugar being a problem because it can tweak yeast balances. Have you had issues with this?)

My pup has been running UTIs since I got her. I'm running out of ideas. If I can load her up on yogurt (she's not thrilled with plain yogurt), that might be useful as well. 

(I'm giving acidophilus, but yogurt has other beneficial stuff too, as you know).

Thanks
Lori


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have had good luck with the Berry Balance by solid gold. There are some Chinese herbs that are good too and Animals Apawthecary makes Tinkle Tonic, a tincture that also works. 

The Nancy's yogurts, which are made out your way, might be a good option. And there is a company that sweetens with fruit juice. Hang on, I'll find it...

It's Cascade Fresh.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Nancy's is at Trader Joes. I'll run by there today. They may have Cascade Fresh too. Thanks Ruth. 

Tinkle Tonic. (love the name!) Anything else I should pick up while I'm paying for shipping anyhow? (for Meri, Camper, Boni, me, Dh?







)

Oh, wait, do you recommend an online retailer?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com

I love that store because you can search under the problem and they have unbiased reviews: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?searchterms=UTI&mf=0

I've used the Nature's Herbs for pets and it worked very well. 

And if you start looking around on there I'm sure you'll find plenty of things to buy...









They have Cascade Fresh in the stores out there...at least I know they have it at Ballard Market!









And could you pick up some dehydrated mango for me at Trader Joe's? Actually, hang on and I'll send you a whole list for Trader Joe's!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sure. Mango is easy. You're not going to want perishables, are you?
If you are, it might be cheaper for me to just send you a plane ticket!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok....here it is ... the Bouncing Cranberry









(kind of like the Dancing Banana for the SIBO sufferers)... 

We just got our culture results back, and after over 2 months of UTI, Meri is bacteria-free! 

She LOVES Tinkle Tonic, tolerates ACV, but HATES blueberry yogurt. (My dogs are weird; what can I say?) 

We're staying on cranberry capsules, Tinkle Tonic, and ACV indefinitely. 

The Happy Pee Dance!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHey Ruq, are you able to find flavored yogurt that's not loaded with sugar? If so, where/brands?
> 
> (I worry about sugar being a problem because it can tweak yeast balances. Have you had issues with this?)
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this. I guess I never thought about the sugar. I guess since they only get one to two spoonfuls a day I never considered it. They just get enough to get their pills (including cranberry) down the hatch. Most of my guys love pumpkin so I use that but lil miss Lakota decided she likes her blueberry Yoggie better and now wont eat pumpkin. Being on a raw diet helps to keep sugars otherwise out of their diet. I am thinking about adding ACV to their diet again....somehow. I will try to remember to look at the sugar next time I get yoggie and see if I can find something with less sugar in it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What cranberry capsules have you been using? I got some from vitamins.com but with 6 dogs and 2 of them having recurring issues (which causes me to suppliment EVERYONE to be sure) I go through a LOT of cranberry pills. They had them buy 1 get 2 free so I thought I stocked up......I am nearly out already. I am beginning to think I should calulate a years supply of cranberries/blueberries and buy and dehydrate them by the truck load this fall.







My guys even like blueberries fresh with their dinner. 

With fresh blueberries does anyone know how many they should get?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI have had good luck with the Berry Balance by solid gold.


Do you know roughly how many teaspoons are in each container?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI have had good luck with the Berry Balance by solid gold.
> ...


Yikes, no. But I don't use it unless Chama is having a problem. I really would recommend against using it for the dogs who don't need it. Actually I think it even says on the container to only use it for a certain amount of time and then back off considerably. 

Have you tried anything else? Maybe something else would take care of the problem?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I use the gel caps that Costco sells --- TruNature brand. I pinprick the end and squeeze it in. Ok, my crazy pup who doesn't like yogurt will play with the capsule and eventually eat it. (She's soooo weird.







). 

The bottle contains 180 capsules (300mg each) for $12.39.

Oh wait, here it is: http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.asp...-Cat589&topnav=


Nice thing about Costco is that it's quality at decent quantity. Good for dog packs.









Hmmm. They have more handy supplements online than they do in the store. Ruth, Milk Thistle? 

And I grow blueberries. Meri eats them right off the bush. She thinks she's sneaky, grabs one and runs off under a bush to chomp on it, then runs back for more. Did I mention she's a bit odd, that one?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruq, I put blueberries in Camper's raw food, a couple most days. (Fresh in the summer, Frozen in the winter). Not enough to cause GI distress, but they're high in antioxidants with vitamin c, manganese, and have some vitamin E.


----------

